# Koi Fish



## Provo (Apr 13, 2010)

Old Image from vacation


----------



## haute34 (Apr 13, 2010)

Its a beautiful image. Should add some more. I really like the colors. Thanks a lot. Its saved to my desktop background.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 13, 2010)

I like everything about this image except the reflection. It makes the water look too much like plastic sheeting. It just doesnt look right to me.


----------



## Provo (Apr 13, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I like everything about this image except the reflection. It makes the water look too much like plastic sheeting. It just doesnt look right to me.


 
You crack me up  I am starting to believe if their will ever be an image that you just simply like. No photo is going to be picture perfect in your book hehe. Anyway im joking with you I can see your point about the water but what else can I do ask the sky to move for me because it's in the shot LOL.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 13, 2010)

Well Provo Im sure in every shot there is something wrong. Perhaps the OP doesnt notice or hopes others wont. Im just pointing out what I see is odd. Personally Id prefer to get some kind of comment than nothing at all. And I never blow smoke. Looking again Im wondering how much HDR affected the very sharp edges of the reflections.


----------



## haute34 (Apr 13, 2010)

@Bynx: I think Provo did some EDITING for the light and reflections which you are talking.. the original image will be much different than which I see here.


----------



## wesd (Apr 22, 2010)

I would say that the water was a little to far on the murkey side,  you might have gotten away with useing a softening filter to hide some of the blemished


----------



## da1nonlymikeo (Apr 22, 2010)

I really like to tones in the wood and the plants, more than i like the water. I wish there was a shot of just the wood path and plants


----------



## honeal81 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think it's an excellent shot. The water looked something in the lands of fantasy, with its shiny twinkling effect. The koifish looked like fish fairies, lol..I like the shot of it. It has a mysterious-fantasy effect.


----------



## ann (Sep 20, 2010)

a polarizing filter would help those reflections.

Is this more than one image, as the movement of the fish has been handling very nicely which as we all know is not easy with HDR.


----------

